# How long does jobseekers benefit last for?



## knackered (11 Nov 2008)

Hi, I lost my job end feb 08 and signed on. I had been in permanent employment for 10 years previous. Am i only entiitled to 12 months benefit payment? what happens after payments stop? if I cant find job how am i meant to survive, pay half a mortgage and feed,dress and educate 2 kids?


----------



## Celtwytch (11 Nov 2008)

Jobseeker's Benefit is only payable for 12 months, regardless of how many years you have been in employment, unfortunately.  When this runs out, if you still find yourself in the unfortunate position of being unemployed, you can apply for Jobseeker's Assistance, which is a means-tested payment.  For further information, look here: http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/unemployed.aspx


----------



## Welfarite (11 Nov 2008)

If you were signing for less than 6 months on 15/10/08 (Day after budget), you have 12 months entitlement when 260 contributions paid ( only 9 months if less than 260) . Sounds like OP is over 6 months and therefore is entitled to 15 months.


----------

